# Humming during cunnilingus



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I stumbled upon this on Wikipedia;

"The performing partner may also hum to produce vibration."​
Interesting concept, but I've learned to take Wikipedia articles with a grain of salt.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Hummilungus...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

What should we hum??? "Getting to Know You"?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Diolay said:


> Hummilungus...


Lmao...awesome!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> What should we hum??? "Getting to Know You"?


Only in a rich baritone -- LOL


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Hum the theme to "The Bridge over River Kwai".


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

Diolay said:


> Hummilungus...


:rofl:

I'll hum if she whistles.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

That would be very annoying to the girl, in my opinion.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

I've had surprisingly good results with a harmonica.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

hum she'LL be comming around the mountian when she comes!


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> I've had surprisingly good results with a harmonica.


The good old mouth organ. Love it. :smthumbup:


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Have you never heard of a hummer? That is why I smile every time I say a gangsta Hummer driving down the road.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

A kazoo should be the included in every man's/couple's arsenal of sex toys. Let's just say I have first-hand knowledge...


----------



## Johnnyboy (Apr 2, 2012)

'ow 'bout a juice harp . . .


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I've done this. the vibrations are not strong enough to make much difference as the majority of the vibrations come through the nose. Put your nose on the clit and get the most of the vib but then it gets difficult to use your tongue.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Torrivien said:


> That would be very annoying to the girl, in my opinion.


What if she were deaf? In that case it would probably only annoy the neighbors.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

In my experience, 90% of oral on a woman is build up. You should literally worship her body first to get her in that "zone". After that, it doesn't really matter what you do. The humming thing is hard unless your mouth is closed the whole time. One ex girlfriend taught me to use the underside of your tongue. It's a lot softer than the top and made her go crazy.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The only "humming" I do is going mmmmm yummy lol

Think I'll hum her a song the next time and have her go " WTF are you doing?" :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lolllll please no.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

Humming didn't work well, but sucking on the clit did drive my wife wild.


----------

